# Tambour mantle clock



## ldubia (Sep 11, 2010)

I recently got an order for a clock from my sister in law.  She specified a mechanical movement and cocobolo.  I installed a Hermle triple chime movement and made the case from laminated cocobolo.  There is no veneer in the clock.  I hollowed the inside by cutting each layer prior to assembly.  Finish is tung oil hand rubbed to b ring out the low gloss.  
The clock came out beautifully and she was very pleased.


----------



## soccer2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

That is great !!! Who wouldn't love that clock.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 11, 2010)

Great work on the clock.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice!
someone is going to be happy


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 11, 2010)

That's beautiful. It is destined to become a family heirloom.


----------



## ldubia (Sep 11, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> Very nice!
> someone is going to be happy



Someone IS very happy.  She has sent me two cards of thanks and "giggles".  She says everytime she looks at it or hears the chime she giggles and feels blissful. 

Wow do I feel special for that.  

Thanks everyone for the comments.  I had a great time making this.  I kept looking forward to seeing the finished product and hearing the clock work.

Larry


----------



## tommyd (Sep 11, 2010)

nice looking clock. love the way you did the back door. great finish.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah love to see clocks!!!!!! Job very well done all around. Great choice of movement and bezel. Looks great and I am sure it will get well used over time Thanks for showing.


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 11, 2010)

It's a beauty. BZ


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 11, 2010)

The clock face very much resembles the one on the parents grandfather clock made by my great-grandfather in the early 70's.  Was wondering where you purchase the mechincals?

Workmanship = A+
Stunning piece that she'll enjoy for a long long time!!!!



Scott (you just gave me some memories from long ago) B


----------



## penmanship (Sep 11, 2010)

beautiful.  where did you get the "innards"?  love that Cocobolo


----------



## moke (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done!!!

Moke


----------



## ldubia (Sep 11, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> Was wondering where you purchase the mechanicals?




The movement and face came from *Bifano *clockworks.
He was VERY helpful in giving directions and information to help me through this. This was my first attempt a clock with a mechanical movement.  Had a lot of fun making it although was unsure a few times I knew what I was doing.  Learning is a good thing.  I learned a LOT on this one.

Again, thanks all for looking and commenting.  I am very proud of this one.

Larry


----------



## HazzaB (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Larry,

Very well done, i'm sure the family will have that one for a long Time.

HazzaB


----------



## David Keller (Sep 12, 2010)

That's beautiful, Larry.  This certainly doesn't look like a first...  or a last!


----------



## ldubia (Sep 12, 2010)

David Keller said:


> That's beautiful, Larry.  This certainly doesn't look like a first...  or a last!



Thanks David.

This was a first without using a kit.  And I have never used a mechanical movement.  As for last...no way.  They have to be orders though as the movements are around $400.  Too much to have laying around out of pocket.

By the way, the last 1 or 2 boxes are getting close.  I am looking for a really spectacular piece for you.

Larry


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello Larry

Are these your designs you are making or are you looking at photos for ideas???  The reason I ask is if you are designing them and now this is just a suggestion, you may want to stretch out the sides abit more and get creative. The reason for this is because this is a mantle clock and the face you are using is rather large compared to the surounding wood. To accent the wood more is to show more. It would look more sleek instead of boxy. Now this is just a thought. There are many shapes out there including ones with scrolls and what I call roofs or tops. Very nice work and love the wood. Thanks for showing.


----------



## ldubia (Sep 13, 2010)

*suggestions*



jttheclockman said:


> Hello Larry
> 
> Are these your designs you are making or are you looking at photos for ideas???  The reason I ask is if you are designing them and now this is just a suggestion, you may want to stretch out the sides a bit more and get creative. The reason for this is because this is a mantle clock and the face you are using is rather large compared to the surrounding wood. To accent the wood more is to show more. It would look more sleek instead of boxy. Now this is just a thought. There are many shapes out there including ones with scrolls and what I call roofs or tops. Very nice work and love the wood. Thanks for showing.



Thanks for the suggestions.  I always try to listen to others to see what they might offer.  Those are great words from someone who obviously knows a little something.  Stretching out the wood sides is a fabulous idea and one I will use for the next clock.  I had already cut out the initial parts and got the clock face after.  This was only my first clcok to make from scratch.  Fun though I was concerned over my abilities.  I have done kits but nothing quite like this one.  Usually they are veneers. I like the solid wood look better.

Larry


----------



## titan2 (Sep 16, 2010)

What model of Hermle Movement and Gong Unit did you use?  I didn't see anything for Mantle units....only Grandfather Clocks.

BTW.....beautiful clock!


Barney


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 18, 2010)

that was excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## ldubia (Sep 24, 2010)

titan2 said:


> What model of Hermle Movement and Gong Unit did you use?  I didn't see anything for Mantle units....only Grandfather Clocks.
> 
> BTW.....beautiful clock!
> 
> ...




The gong unit came with the movement kit I bought.  It is eight brass rods that hang below the movement.  The hammers had to be bent to align with the gong unit to make it work right.  The movement can be found under the movement kits section.  It is the Hermle 1051 kit and includes the face, hands, gong unit, and movement, and bezel with domed glass.

Thanks for looking and commenting.

Larry


----------

